# Shotgun Choice



## lenny4077 (Dec 9, 2005)

I am in the air about 3 different guns. I do mostly duck and goose hunting in ND/MN, but also chase pheasants, grouse, and doves. I need to stay under $500 and want an automatic. I am looking at the Baikal MP-153, Stoeger 2000, and the Tristar Diana Mag. I have both good and bad about each of them. Right now I tend to lean towards the Stoeger as I used to own a couple of Benelli's and just loved them (wish I could afford one now). I don't plan on this being the last gun I own, which is part of the reason I want to go cheap this time. But I do want something that will work for the next 3-5 years.

Thanks for the help,

Lenny


----------



## Wld Fowl (May 29, 2006)

I just bought my Stoeger 2000 and I love it. It is fun and shoots great. I like that it operates like a Benelli and I can kill ducks,dove,geese and hopefully some deer.
Ryan


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I'd go with the Stoeger unless I could find a good Browning or Beretta on the used market.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

I'd go with the Stoeger if it has the Benelli INERTIA system in it. It's the best Auto ever made.

It's like Ford/Lincoln, Chevy/GMC......same vehicle, different badging.

But it's a great weapon. That's what I'd get.

Tell us what you decide.

:sniper:


----------

